# Have you had this happen to you?



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Do you put warning labels on your products? Hubby had a customer that he gave a sample of sugar scrub to that just stuck her finger in it and then tasted it? Then said later that it made her sugar level go up, duh! So I put a little blurb on side of the label that said for external use only, not for consumption. Have any of you run into something this before?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh no! I watched a kid take a taste from a whipped shea jar his mom bought. Ick.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I find it hard to believe a lick of sugar would do much to your glucose levels! LOL
My sis had someone in her shop that would not buy or even take a sample of the facial sugar scrub because she was diabetic! She told her it just goes on your face but she still was scared to try it.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Betty, it's amazing the crazy things that people will do!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

It was a watermelon scented sugar scrub of all things. So I have a disclaimer on the jars now. I use a sugar scrub, so far it does not bother me.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

@ Kathy, I think kids will taste anything that looks like food to them. My mom had a bowl of fake fruit on her table centerpiece. One of the kids tried to eat the apple! The look was so funny on their face.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

There is no way that using a sugar scrub on the outside of you is going to have one iota of an effect on your blood sugar levels. But hey, I've had people who thought that using a soap made with oils would make them gain weight.


----------

